# Diesel Leak Cleanup?



## dan_uk_1984 (Dec 19, 2008)

Last week a pipe came off the diesel fuel pump in the engine bay of my TD4 Freelander, spraying fuel everywhere. 

Although the garage has fixed the problem the car now absolutely stinks, even after a pressure wash at the petrol station using the hot shampoo and a long drive in the rain (I was hoping the road spray would clear a lot of it) it still stinks. 

Is there any cleaner that is particularly good with diesel? I've seen a few recommendations for 'Gunk' engine degreaser. Should I aim for that first? 

The next possible issue is the diesel may have got into the foam sound proofing material - in which case that's going to be a complete ball ache to try and clean :'(

Thanks, 

Dan


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Get some brake & clutch cleaner from local motor factors,,this stuff removes anything,,I use it all the time in my workshop after oil changes.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I'd say to try an engine degreaser and see if it helps any, unfortunately, if it's got on to / soaked into the sound proofing, especially along the bulkhead, then it's going to be a more long process...suppose you could try once you've cleaned and washed it, spraying it with an odour neutraliser - might help a bit, certainly put the claims of their bottle to the test...

Do you have sound proofing attached to the underside of the bonnet - if so, I'd be tempted to remove this and give it a thorough clean... 

Also, have you cleaned underneath if it was sprayed everywhere.


----------

